# --



## new_mummy

--


----------



## hb1

I didn't get pg without a cycle in between but I don't think you are at any significantly increased risk.

I think you would be paranoid either way after a previous loss - it's only natural and so hard to let yourself believe :hugs:

hx


----------



## momto4girls

I had a loss at the end of May. Had a D&C. I didn't have a period before I got pregnant at the end of July. So far things are going alright. I've had some bleeding but its related to a Subchorionic Hematoma, which I'm fearing could have been prevented by just waiting a cycle.


----------



## XxGemmaXX

I had a mc in July and after 5 and a bit weeks when I had not had a period I took a test and was positive( well i took 10 in the end lol as did not believe it ;p) I am around 10 weeks not sure on dates yet as fell straight after mc but got my scan on the 6th Oct and cant wait to see baby :) 

it has been the last couple of weeks where i have relaxed more and not thought something bad will happen again.

Good luck and I am sure all will be fine this time x
Gem x


----------



## new_mummy

--


----------



## Cheryl xx

I just wanted to say that what your feeling is totally normal and i think anyone who's had a loss thinks the same. I'm totally paranoid all the time and i've made it to 17 weeks so far. Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hey hun. Congratulations on your pregnancy! :hugs: I got pregnant 4 weeks after my MMC and now I'm nearly 37 weeks gone. I will be honest it hasn't been an easy journey, but it does get easier trust me :) Will you be getting an early scan? I had one done at around 7 weeks and it made me relax a bit better.

Take care of yourself! x x


----------



## WannaB

I had a mmc discovered at 7 weeks, was my fourth mc and ended in a D&C. No af after that just a positive pee stick, now 21 weeks and hanging in there!:hugs:


----------



## new_mummy

--


----------



## CelticNiamh

I had a MC at 8 weeks baby had died at 6 I noticed spotting and just had a feeling something was not right as my MS had vanished over the two weeks.

I got pregnant straight away I was so nervous it would happen again and at around 8 weeks I had more spotting again, I nearly lost my reason although I still had all my pregnancy symptoms. I went back in and they scanned me straight away and all was fine a very healthy baby 
he is 7 now and was my biggest baby :flower:

You will be nervous I still am now even, but drink plenty of water and get plenty of rest and I hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months:flower:


----------



## Bittersweet

i had a miscarriage last Nov-didnt have any AF and fell pregnant agin but unfortuently miscarried again

i had a chemical in august-no AF and pregnant again :)


----------



## new_mummy

Sorry to hear that bittersweet, hope this one's sticky! :hugs:


----------



## AP

Alex was a baby straight after mc, no AF. :) xxx


----------



## Pretty Please

Congratulations new mummy ! 

Yeah completely understand where you are coming from - hopefully you might relax a bit once you go past your milestone date :o) . Also, posting questions and this BnB website will probably make you less worried as there are loads of woman on here that have experienced the same issues. 

For me I think I am turning slightly nuttie ! 4 MC previously and this is number 5 - I know now I wont relax until I have a baby in my arms! 

Fingers crossed for you honey that this is the one xxx


----------



## Lucky777

pregnant again after 2 cycles... hoping my baby sticks as i've lost 3 this is my 4th pregnancy good luck to all of you.... :hug:


----------



## ablacketer

I got preggers after my mc in march. We are 28 weeks and he is strong as an ox :) good luck!


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow i know this is an old thread but nice to see all ur tickers of healthy pregnancies :)


----------



## wish2bmum

I agree babyhopes, I wasn't even thinking about trying again so soon, but I'm missing my belly sooo very much, its hope to know healthy babies are being made straight after loss's.


----------



## menageriemom

Really happy to see this thread pulled up and all of the progressing tickers! 

After an MC in December at 6+4 before having a doctor's appointment. I conceived 3 weeks later without AF in between. We've now seen & heard this bean's super strong heartbeat twice and s/he is growing! I still worry every day about another loss but I know my chances are good. 

So sorry to all you girls that have experienced a recent loss. Your rainbow babies are waiting for you :hugs:


----------



## vonz

oh im super encouraged to see this thread pulled up and seeing all the healthy babies either growing or already borned! :) i had a mc a week ago and was wondering if this will ever happen to me. i have very irregular cycles before the mc and am wondering if i should just go ahead to dtd every 2-3 days to ttc. 

did u girls dtd every 2-3 days after mc? congrats on ur pregnancies!!!! :) super happy for u. :)


----------



## ablacketer

quite honestly, we werent even trying. I still tracked my ovulation but we dtd 3 days before I ov'd and not again until 3 days after. Here we are with our super snuggly chubby boy :) it will happen for you :)


----------



## Jox

i feel preg again straight after my son was stillborn at 36+2 weeks with no AF in between and my rainbow is now a healthy almost 6 months old :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## vonz

hey ladies, were ur periods regular before the mc? mine wasnt.. and it was v irregular and i had a d&C. did u have a d&c?

my doc said today that it is highly not probable that i can get pregnant before the 1st af. v devastated. :(


----------



## WannaB

Big hug vonz!:hugs: I had 4 mcs in 8 months, 5 pregnancies, obviously the last one stuck!:thumbup: My last mc resulted in a D&C vonz and I fell pregnant with this LO with no AF inbetween.


----------



## vonz

WannaB said:


> Big hug vonz!:hugs: I had 4 mcs in 8 months, 5 pregnancies, obviously the last one stuck!:thumbup: My last mc resulted in a D&C vonz and I fell pregnant with this LO with no AF inbetween.

hi wannab, its really encouraging to know! my doc says coz my period is v irregular, it may even take 6-8 weeks for my 1st af to come. :( so im super discouraged to think tt we wont get pregnant this time.


----------



## babyhopes2010

digi was neg :hissy: oh well im only 11dpo...still sucks tho lol

and frer now dried.......

https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6489/bfpc.jpg

no af between


----------



## ablacketer

i see two lines....


----------



## vonz

babyhopes2010 said:


> digi was neg :hissy: oh well im only 11dpo...still sucks tho lol
> 
> and frer now dried.......
> 
> https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6489/bfpc.jpg
> 
> no af between

i see two lines!!! :D:D:D have u gotten ur first af after ur recent mc to get these two lines? amazing testimony!! 

my periods r irregular and im not optimistic it'll be like this for me :\


----------



## babyhopes2010

i never got af just mc bleeding


----------



## Vickieh1981

I see two lines too


----------



## vonz

Anyone here had a d&c from the previous mc before u got pregnant? :) just wana check the chances... :\ thanks!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I didn't on the m/c I fell pregnant straight after, I had a d&c for retained placenta after losing Isabella and it took 3 months to fall.

I know plenty of people who have fallen on that cycle though.


----------



## WoodyA

I'm so happy to see this thread, I really want to start trying as soon as the bleeding stops, ideally dtd every 2/3days
I know the doctors might not recommend it but I really think it's what I need. 

Just had my hcg checked as it was over 500 on Friday, find out in an hour what it is today

I just want a sticky bean!!!


----------



## repogirl813

i fell pregnant straight after a chemical pregnancy, can't tell you the outcome as i am only 5 weeks right now and no scans scheduled til beginning of april, but hcg numbers are looking good at this point and i have hope!!!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Ooh this thread is SO positive!!!!

Im TTC after baby was born on 7th feb at 17 weeks. Bled for 4 weeks, last 2 weeks have been back to normal, and DTD and hoping to fall without AF. (fingers crossed). Is great to see this thread :) Xxx


----------



## JPARR01

WoodyA said:


> I'm so happy to see this thread, I really want to start trying as soon as the bleeding stops, ideally dtd every 2/3days
> I know the doctors might not recommend it but I really think it's what I need.
> 
> Just had my hcg checked as it was over 500 on Friday, find out in an hour what it is today
> 
> I just want a sticky bean!!!

We want to start trying again once the bleeding stops... not sure when AF will come.. I have the ClearBlue Easy Fertility Monitor, but, it is useless unless you get your period.. So I just ordered OPK sticks today and will start testing once bleeding stops... Thanks for bringing up this thread. I am trying to stay positive. 
I had my HCG checked yesterday and I am at 63.1 and I have to go back in on Monday to get it checked again..


----------

